

Replacing tech recruiters with a very small shell script - lsh

I've just accepted a job offer from a company I think I'll be happy working for. The people are nice, experienced and the work sounds interesting. The pay is below average for the work, though. One of a few reasons I accepted this job was that I was absolutely sick of dealing with recruiters, which struck me as a bad reason to accept a job. From the winning recruiter to the half-dozen others latched to me that I couldn't shake, their only beneficial attribute is some sort of filter for the employer, right? or do tech recruiters offer something no machine can offer? Can they be replaced with a very small shell script? What compelling features would be necessary in a piece of software for employers to favour it over hiring a recruiter?
======
lsh
Wow - just saw this on the front page:

[http://chiefpieguy.tumblr.com/post/36198092182/why-
recruiter...](http://chiefpieguy.tumblr.com/post/36198092182/why-recruiters-
exist-and-what-to-do-about-it)

Still happy to hear about any amazing features such a piece of recruiter-
killing software might have.

